# What is this and how do I fix it?



## Murkkyy (1 mo ago)

RCA Roku TV. Turned it on this morning and it was like this. Unplugged it for a while and nothing changed. Any tips?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

First, unplug and plug back in your HDMI connectors on both ends.

If that doesn't work, read here:









How to fix vertical lines on a TV screen - StreamDiag


Vertical lines on a TV indicate either a connectivity, software, or hardware problem. This guide will help you to troubleshoot the problem.




streamdiag.com





If you can't resolve the issue using the steps above then it's likely mechanical damage or an electronic problem. Did someone decide to clean the screen with too much spray window cleaner or an overly wet rag recently? If so, then that may be the cause.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Contact their support, RCA TV support and after-sales service contact
There may be hardware failure


----------

